# A Brief Definition of the Doctrines of Grace, or the Five Points of Calvinism (T.U.L.I.P.), and Scri



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a document that I started a little over two years ago, when I was first studying the doctrines of grace for myself, as a list I kept adding to whenever I would notice more Scriptures supporting them. I have added to them more over time, including commentary on many of the verses. Let me know what you think of some of the commentaries and the initial definitions, and if you think any of the definitions should be changed. Also post any other Scriptures you think to add.

(It was originally one document, but was too big to attach, which is why I split it up.)

Thanks,


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

Next attachment:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

Next attachment:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

Next attachment:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

Next attachment:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

Next attachment:


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Chris,

Have you seen Steele & Thomas'book "The Five Points of Calvinism" ? It is newly updated and does this sort of thing in pretty great detail. It would be a good resource.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris,

Would you mind if I consolidated this document and put it on A Puritan's Mind under TULIP with your name? 

Email me if its OK, and I will do it on the next upload.

[Edited on 11-23-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Hey Chris,
> 
> Have you seen Steele & Thomas'book "The Five Points of Calvinism" ? It is newly updated and does this sort of thing in pretty great detail. It would be a good resource.



Yeah, I bought the first version when I was first studying the doctrine, but never read the whole thing through, just parts of it. I have the updated version now too, but I don't know when I'll get around to reading it, since I'm focusing on other things now that I don't know as much about. But thanks for mentioning it.



> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Chris,
> 
> Would you mind if I consolidated this document and put it on A Puritan's Mind under TULIP with your name?
> ...



I'd be humbled by that - I'll e-mail you with the single file.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Hey Chris,
> 
> Have you seen Steele & Thomas'book "The Five Points of Calvinism" ? It is newly updated and does this sort of thing in pretty great detail. It would be a good resource.



Also, the reason I continued to update this list even after obtaining that book is that each individual Scripture there doesn't necessarily point conclusively toward the doctrine it's meant to support - in other words, even though all the Scriptures under each point undoubtedly confirm that point when looked at collectively, there are some verses that, if taken just by themselves, could possibly be interpreted in an Arminian fashion. And I understand that's necessary for what they're doing, since they try to be so exhaustive. I just wanted my list to include verses that each undeniably pointed toward Calvinism, even by themselves.


----------



## heywhatsup (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Next attachment:



i know that this thread is kinda dead...i mean it has been posted in in about a month but i really appreciated the resources and plan to use them in my personal studies...i realize that these were never intended to be exhaustive but i thought i would add a couple verses from the book of Hebrews..primarily because i love verses that speak of our perseverance because of his preservation especially in Hebrews because Heb. 6 seems to be such a bastion for those that think we can fall away? 

"but Christ is faithul over Gods house as a son. and we are His house if indeed we hold fast our confindence and our boasting in our hope" Heb. 3:6

"for we share in Christ, if indeed we hold our original confidence firm to the end" Heb. 3:14

the point being we were only His presently if we persvere..so if we dont persevere we were never his...being His necessitates holding firm to the end.

also, 
"consequently, he is able to save to the uttermost those who draw near to God through him, since he always lives to make intercession for them" Heb. 7:25

save to the uttermost...completely and at all times..Christs intercession for us i think makes persevering a necessity...otherwise what does his intercessory work become...


----------

